# Spinning - finally done



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Bear claw- 1st skein 368 yds at dk weight 14 wpi. so very soft 
Suri Alpaca in black, some northern wool from paradise fibers in white, then there is a dark brown and a light brown in baby doll southern and the gray is romey.
2nd-skein the same weight dk. 14 wpi. 328 yds.very soft. Suri Alpaca in black, some northern wool from paradise fibers in white, then there is a dark brown and a light brown in baby doll southern and the gray is romey.

My giggling camel. Dk weight. Oh so soft. 314 yds. So it is the giggling camel because I told someone I was spinning my camel and I pictured the camal spinning around laughing. Just my warped humor. 

Last one is my spring roving on the wheel.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

What fun! Ideas for projects yet, or just enjoying squeezing and admiring?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the wonderful shifting natural colors in your Bear Claw. Giggling myself about the Giggling Camel - The yarn is beautiful. Nice spring colors on your wheel.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Ooh so lovely.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Ooh so lovely


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

love that bear claw..


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Spooly said:


> Love the wonderful shifting natural colors in your Bear Claw. Giggling myself about the Giggling Camel - The yarn is beautiful. Nice spring colors on your wheel.


The bear claw I used my blending board and made rolags it has Suri Alpaca in black, some northern wool from paradise fibers in white, then there is a dark brown and a light brown in baby doll southern and the gray is romey. I had the best time using the blending board it was a new toy then spinning them so much fun the yarn is so soft.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> What fun! Ideas for projects yet, or just enjoying squeezing and admiring?


Squeezing and fondling and admiring. lol Some thing will jump out at me to make with them Maybe on the loom.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nicely done, love all the colors. Bear claw looks amazing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Amazing spinning of colors. The Bear Claw has such earthy sandstone colors.....I love it. I like the camel and your spring colors are just so pretty.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful! I too am smitten with the bear claw.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Ooh, lovely naturals. I love the blends of natural colors.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the spring colours


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love them all! I think Giggling Camel is my favorite though.


----------

